# Curtis 1231C and a brushed PM DC motor



## iss407 (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a factory reconditioned Curtis 1231C 72-120V 550A controler that i was given. I am planning to use two PM DC "pancake" motors in my build. I won' t have a transmission and I will have a contactor to reverse the connection to the motors for a reverse gear. I have a question about the freewheeling diode in the controller. What if the car drifts backward on a hill in forward or if the forward/reverse contactor is switched when the motor is running forward? The voltage on the motor will be switched and the A2 connection on the controller will have a higher voltage than the B+ controller. That should generate a lot of current in the freewheeling diode. Will the diode burn out killing the controller?

Since I am using brushed PM DC motors the optioin of regen is available but the Curtis controller does not have that capability. Would I be better off selling the Curtis and getting a regen controller?

Thanks,


----------

